#ubuntu-us-co 2011-02-07
<joey> rockstar: did you ever take your ve test?
<joey> There's one on Thursday :-)
<rockstar> joey, where?
<joey> boulder
<joey> Ellie...
<joey> they do it every month
<rockstar> joey, Boulder is a big place.
<joey> near macaslan and south boulder road
<joey> rockstar: actually this might be more correct http://www.qsl.net/w0dk/veteam.html
<rockstar> Oh, of course the Mormons are behind it...
<rockstar> I'll make some phone calls to those phone numbers and make sure.
<rockstar> I've grown a bit weary of showing for tests in places where there are no tests.
<joey> rockstar: just call ellie on that page and mention me
<joey> rockstar: it's advertised regularly on 146.70 ...that's what prompted me to poke you
#ubuntu-us-co 2011-02-08
<ybit> heyo
<ybit> anyone up?
#ubuntu-us-co 2012-02-10
<Aiutooooo> Hello
<Aiutooooo> anyone can help me?
<FunnyLookinHat> Aiutooooo, maybe ?
<FunnyLookinHat> What's up ?
<FunnyLookinHat> If you're looking for support, #ubuntu is generally the best place to look.
<Aiutooooo> thank's
#ubuntu-us-co 2013-02-04
<Cheri703> I realize that the intersection of ubuntu user and bicycle enthusiast might be a small one, BUT: http://www.cyclelicio.us/2013/colorado-supreme-court-overturns-black-hawk-bike-ban/
<Cheri703> I'm excited about it and I don't even live in CO yet :)
#ubuntu-us-co 2013-02-07
<ezrafree> howdy folks
#ubuntu-us-co 2014-02-03
* hitchcock.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-co to: Colorado Ubuntu Linux Team:  http://coloco.ubuntu-rocks.org/ ||  Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ ||  Pastebin: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | We idle here. If you need help, ping some folks in the channel and WAIT.
<med_> ping Guest58615 you might want to set your nick mfisch and then authenticate
#ubuntu-us-co 2016-02-09
<senpai_> hi guys
